# Dicke Scanlines



## VenoK (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Laute,

Wie erstelle ich dicke Diagonale - Scanlines?
Ich kann zwar Scanlines erstellen die 1Pixel dick sind, aber wennich versuche ein Muster fest zulegen mit dicken Diagonalen Scanlines, dann sehen diese total komisch und verzerrt aus.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

MfG VenoK

EDIT: Ich benutze Photoshop CS


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Juli 2004)

Ist easy. Bei den normal 1px scanlines baust du dir ja ein Muster, dass aus einem kleinen Bild besteht, auf dem 1 ausgefüllter und ein transparenter Pixel ist. Jetzt mach das einfach mit x transparenten und x ausgefüllten pixeln (übereinander) und mach dir daraus eine Musterfüllung. Jetzt die Arbeitsfläche des Orignals vergrössern, auf neuer Ebene das Muster anwenden, Deckkraft runtersetzten und um 45° drehen. Dann alles wieder auf die ursprüngliche Grösse und fertig.


----------



## Consti (23. Juli 2004)

Erstelle Scanlines, wie du es sonst auch machst, nur mit mehreren Pixeln Stärke.
Dann wählst du das Muster aus und verzerrst es am Ende zur Diagonale - bei ensprechender Auflösung wirds auch nicht Pixelig!


----------



## German (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VenoK _
> *Wie erstelle ich dicke Diagonale - Scanlines? *



Hi, 

erstell mal so Dein Muster:


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Dicke Scanlines*



> _Original geschrieben von German _
> *Hi,
> 
> erstell mal so Dein Muster: *



Aha. Sehr aufschlussreich. Jetzt wissen wir Bescheid.


EDIT:// Oder hängt das eine Grafik an dem Posting, die ich nicht sehen kann?


----------



## onlYTrash (23. Juli 2004)

Wenn Dus "manuell" garnet hinbekommen solltest dann nimm das Scanlines Plugin von Richard Roseman.

http://www.richardrosenman.com/photoshop.htm


----------



## German (27. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Dicke Scanlines*



> _Original geschrieben von extracuriosity _
> *Oder hängt das eine Grafik an dem Posting, die ich nicht sehen kann? *


So isses, neuer Versuch:


----------

